# Most Embrassing Moment Shooting



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

thats not so embarasing.
I have seen some of the best shooters do that when they try a Backtension they are not used to.


----------



## mayville1 (May 8, 2004)

*Missed*

I missed the same deer 3 times then told everybody at home lol. (I still dont know how) probley cuz it was a big 8pt lol


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

When I was at a local shoot, I went to the #17 stake and thought target 18 was target 17. Thank goodness my shooting partner warned me before I released!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Down here the range is mostly hard, dry dirt, and when it rains it gets REALLY muddy. I've gotten stuck in the mud more than once in the rain. At least my partners are there to get me out. :star:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

probably when I sent an arrow down in the woods into some nice trees in front of A LOT of people... it was because of a release malfunction when i was shooting a different release than I am now... but none the less embarrising... especially because some people had just said "watch this guy shoot"... opps, sure did mess that one up... lol...


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

shooter07 said:


> probably when I sent an arrow down in the woods into some nice trees in front of A LOT of people... it was because of a release malfunction when i was shooting a different release than I am now... but none the less embarrising... especially because some people had just said "watch this guy shoot"... opps, sure did mess that one up... lol...


O mine is better. Try having a Bowtech rep watch you at an ASA shoot and say "I've heard you can shoot, let's see ya" Then, I blanked the next two targets. I was on the verge of tears. But the next day I pulled my score up like 20 points or more and he was really impressed with that. Woo and I still made it on Team Bowtech. But that was definitly an embarassing moment.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

I was at a tournament and it was my turn to shoot. I picked up my bow, positioned my tab, (I shoot recurve), and stepped up to the line. I nocked an arrow, grabbed the string and raised the bow to shoot. I drew the string back, aimed carefully and made a perfect release.

I forgot to put on my finger sling.

The bow jumped forward and out of my hands. It's a sickening feeling watching an expensive recurve bouncing around a concrete floor. :angry:


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Fortunately I was by myself when it happened so not immediately embarassing.

When I was about sixteen I shot a LOT. 

I was in my bedroom one day looking at my form dead on through the sites in a full length mirror. Of course those old Jennings couldn't stand a dry fire so I NEVER pulled one back without an arrow.

I'm standing there looking at my form when somehow, someway, I'll never be able to explain it till the day I die my release went off sending the arrow through the mirror, through the wall and sticking out the wall in the other bedroom. 

Don't axe me how it happened but it did. True story.  

Although no one else saw it happen, I think my Mother told everyone within 100 miles by the next day. I was nearly shunned from the family.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> O mine is better. Try having a Bowtech rep watch you at an ASA shoot and say "I've heard you can shoot, let's see ya" Then, I blanked the next two targets. I was on the verge of tears. But the next day I pulled my score up like 20 points or more and he was really impressed with that. Woo and I still made it on Team Bowtech. But that was definitly an embarassing moment.


lol... at the classic this year on Sun. about every rep and pro you can imagine was on our range... including my coach and an olympic coach... I was praying to Jesus that I would not blank one... (my prayers were answered THANK THE LORD!!! lol...)


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

first time shooting t the range with my new 30lbs recurve bow and 2016 easton aluminum arrows (btw do u think those arrows suit that bow?) 

well anyways before that i was shooting at cardboard bowex and plywood boards and it kinda turned the field tips into blunts, 

so when i shot the target my arrow bounced off at 20yards! well maybe it wasnt the arrow or the low poundage bow cause this guy told me i was just proby hitting the hard parts of the target. the targets were bag ones.


----------



## stickshooter14 (Oct 8, 2005)

mine was when i was talkin to some fellow traditional archers and i dropped my bow and it went rite in a creek and i pulled it up and the string was snagged on a rock and i pulled it free and never thought anything of it at thenext target i started to draw and snap! no more string
:mg:


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

my mist embaresing moment was when i was in the local pro shop and forgot i didnt have a relise aid on and dry fired the bow. maybe thats y he didnt sponcer me :tongue: are well ill just show him he made a mistake by kickin his sponcered archers butts :tongue: :tongue: :thumbs_up :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

I was shooting one day and about three times when i released, the arrow would just fall two feet from me. It was dry firing my bow and I couldn't figure out why. I was shooting fingers at the time and didn't realize i'd rest my thumb on my nock and half-way push it off my string. It wasn't good. I shoot a release now..lol


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Well I wouldnt call it embarassing but.................

During last years elk season, I hunted for 14 days before I had a shot at the bull I was hunting. He was a monster 7x8 with a double royal on both sides, probably a 390+ bull, which would be a P&Y Oregon record. 

Anyway, I was sitting in this small canyon waiting for it to cool down a little bit, and so I cow called once. Well all of a sudden I hear 3 grunts behind me, about 100 yards. So I nock an arrow just in-case. Then I hear something huge coming in behind me. So I get on my knees, and ready myself. As the sound gets about 20 yards behind me, I hear it slow from a run to a walk. So as Im sitting in front of this tree, I can hear this bull coming in right behind me, so I turn now Im facing left with the bull behind me. Now I can hear that he's right behind me and aware of me, so the bull starts walking again now I can see him out of the corner of my right eye. As his vision gets blocked I draw, but he spooked, so I rose to my feet. He trotted of to 40 yards.............an easy shot. Fling.. I see my arrow goin perfect, then dying at about 30-32 yards, I had TOTALLY not put my nock on all the way, so it didnt get there. I dont think I woulda been able to sleep forever if I wasnt able to take a cow the next evening.

:thumbs_up


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Well I wouldnt call it embarassing but.................
> 
> During last years elk season, I hunted for 14 days before I had a shot at the bull I was hunting. He was a monster 7x8 with a double royal on both sides, probably a 390+ bull, which would be a P&Y Oregon record.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to know i'm not the only one!


----------



## OutBack29FL (Jul 14, 2004)

Hows it goin guys...I used to be a regular on these forums but between school, bass tournaments, and hunting i havent had much time to get on here for awhile. It is nice to see a section for people my own age on here though! What is even better is there are people using it.

Two weekends ago on opening morning of bow season I had a heavy, tall racked 6 point broadside at 25 yds between 2 pine rows. I shot and the arrow was flying perfect...it was in slow motion. then....TWHACK! the arrow stuck in the dirt 5 feet in front of the deer and he stared at it. I could just see a little white tip bobbing up and down the buck's vital section. It was the tip of a tiny pine limb that my arrow hit.
Well i reached down to grab my quiver off the bottom of my stand and i heard a tink-tink--------THUMP! i dropped my quiver. So i had to watch MY buck for 15 minutes with just a bow and no arrows.

I have punched myself in the face 3 times due to a faulty release/human error when drawing a bow, one of those times i broke my nose, and i have also shot an arrow into my wall in my bedroom. These embarassing moments might sound weird but when you figure how many people out there shoot bows and hunt it has most likely happened before.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I was trying out a new release (BT) and I thought that it would be slower than it was...Well I was drawing and I fired halfway through my draw and I sent the arrow flying into the cieling. Not good doing it when I was looking to get sponsored by the shop. 

Tim


----------



## buckhunter08 (Nov 9, 2005)

i was shootin in an indoor tournament and i shoot carbon arrows at 70lbs. i went to hit my release and my arrow exploded and stuck me in the wrist through and through, dropped my bow and bent the cam. everyone said it sounded like a gun shot when it happened.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Shooting Moment*

I didn't put the arrow on the rest so it shot off into someone elses target and the string caught my arm. My arm got all cut and bruised and the bow made a weird sound so everyoen turned to look at me.


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

I think my most embarrasing moment was when I was still shooting my 20lb PSE.
I was 20 yd a way from the target (my bow couldn't handle it though) and I nocked an arrow, or at least I thought I had, I pulled the string back and the let it go instantly. the arrow fell of the rest and onto the ground, and too sum it all up I had waked my self with the string. this was in my younger days of archery though:teeth:


----------



## WPD4323 (Oct 30, 2005)

*red faced*

one of my worst moments was as a 16 yr old kid, a good friend had gotten me into archery, set me up with some basics, took me along to leagues every week etc. great guy getting me started.
after some time and coaching i started to get the hang of it and shot an indoor turney, had a great time. took 2nd in barebow, felt great.
well next turney was the ne. state shoot in omaha at the holiday inn. the place was bigg and full. nervous doesn't cover how i felt and it must have showed cause my mentor stepped behind me as i settled on the line and whispered "nothin but 5's kid nothin but 5's" i smiled knodded thanks and looked to my line marker, #5, good. looked to my target marker, #5, good.
looked into the guy next to me ( i'm left handed, guy in front isn't and he ain't happy that the kid next to his tricked out hoyt target bow is blowin his bad breath all over it) anyway, i take a deep breath, double check everything draw the bow, settle in on the bottom target and let her fly.

"booom" echos thru the whole place and i mean loud! then a few hushed giggles and then full laughter. you see, the target markers on the tables were made of plywood, painted white, with each targets position stenciled on it. #1 thru a cagillion.....anyway there it was my brand spankin new gamegetter, fletched white and green,(a gift from my mentor) stuck as close to dead center in that plywood #5 that you could get. 
i wanted to step back and crawl off, but the shooter facing me was going thru his pre draw sequenceand drew his bow, he tried, the laugh built up too quick though and his stabilizer started to shake, he let his arrow down, looked at me, turned to my mentor and in the deepest clearest voice i've heard since said, "well carl, he did exactly what you told him to do, i believe it's dead center" and the place went nuts, shooters stepped off the line and the laughter took several minutes to die. several shooters spoke with me as our flightwas off line and the only trophy that i took home was that damn piece plywood that my mentor and a couple other shooters retrieved from the table and presented to me at the end of the turney. there was even applause....thanks carl.


----------

